# Four Winds -v- Winnie



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Knowing not a great deal about RV's in a straight contest, which has the better build quality ?

Thanks in advance.


philip


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Philip

I would vote for Winnebago.

Fourwinds are good but Winnebago are VERY good.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

With my limited knowledge i would go for the Winni :wink: :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Fourwinds are good but Winnebago are VERY good.
> 
> Cheers
> Linda


Hi Linda
In what respect particularly?
I am still learning too :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Linda, 

Thanks for the response to my original generalised post. Kands has helped by concentrating the question, and l too would be interested in a more detailed response. 


philip


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

OK....at the risk of putting myself in front of the firing squad ....here goes..

We have "owned" a great many RVs, all types and makes. Of all of them, the overall build quality of the Winnebago has oughtweighed the others.

Like any vehicle, different models have higher spec finish, same as in cars....your 1.6 basic Fiesta won't have the same refinements as the Ghia and so on...same can be said for RVs....Fourwinds make some excellent coaches (our Hurricane was super) but put it alongside a similar year and spec. Winnie, the Winnie will be more solid (less veneer and more solid panelling, porcelain bog etc. etc) but, of course the price will reflect this. Your base model Merc will cost you a tad more than a Ford of a similar spec :wink: 

Take a look on few US dealer websitesto get a comparison, the Winnies will be dearer than the Fourwinds, Forest River, Coachmen, etc. for one reason, they build 'em better.... get into the league of the Monaco, Fleetwood etc then there isn't much between them...........

I have got me blindfold on.....can I make one last phonecall? 8)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

It was mentioned to me that some RVs use staples to put together the fittings whereas Winnebagos are screwed together, amking a more solid finish- is that right Linda

stew


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Stew

I have seen panel pins, staples, glue and all sorts holding some together.

Screws certainly tend to be the order of the day on a Winnie but they are a beggar if you don't have the right screwdriver....funny little square shaped slots which you can't buy in B&Q :roll: 

Hope the weather is being kinder to you tonight :wink:


----------



## awr (Jan 11, 2006)

We chose a hurricane, with some of the considerations being build quality of internal finish,floor layout,engine & chassis.Remember a rv at the hurricane end of the market is entry level in states so savings are made to bring it in to a price point whilst also dealing with weight.In saying that we are very happy with our van with only 3 minor items of snagging since delivery,a lot better than a mates 39ft luxury pusher. In short they are all good or bad depending on how lucky you are which is prety much the same as most purchases in todays market.[yes, I know this does not make it ok,buy a new property and see how bad things can get]


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi well I would say they are better but then I am slightly biased, :lol: We looked at most of the various makes last year before buying the winnie, in the end it all came down to the look and feel of it.

To be truthful, it was the first one that ticked all the boxes, double slide, short length, wardrobe space, proper basement storage and most important of all she liked the interior,   

Olley


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

As a late model Hurricane owner I have to say the finish & feel of a Hurricane is excellent. We are very pleased with ours, and after 2 years and 10k miles with the previous owner it still looks good.

But if I'd been buying a UK registered RV, with no dimensional issues, I would go for the Winnie every time. From what I've seen, Winnies are just of 'higher quality'. This is hard to define, but more easily perceived.

If you're of the worrying kind, check out the overall width. Most later model Winnies are built on a 102" wide floorplan,which is of course illegal for use on UK roads.

Bruce


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation Linda :lol: :lol: 
No firing squad for you, I just wondered why you had said that you thought the Winnie to be better, with your experience of all the different makes and models that have passed through your hands.
Just as a point of note, our Rockwood is not a "high end" model but whenever I have had to take things apart I have found the cabinetry to be jointed and screwed, not really found any cheapo fixings yet. Never seen anything of substance stapled together, everything is fixed properly, which is probably why, at 10+ years of age, nothing squeaks or rattles.
I cannot say the same about the fixtures and fittings of our Swift Kon Tiki not the Hymer, both of which I had the "opportunity" to pull apart.....

Anyway thanks for your perspective Linda, it is helpful to all of us to have an experienced answer to our questions :lol: 

Keith


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Many thanks to all for the contributiions. I think you've made my mind up for me.

philip


----------

